# Unusual glass jar lid with patent dates



## JForshey (Jan 30, 2016)

Can anyone tell me anything about this lid? It is glass, rises up in the middle, and has no threads. Doesn't appear to be one of the flat lids you use with a ring either. Definitely not the ceramic insert in a zinc lid. I'll try to attach some pics.

In the middle, where it's raised, there appears to be a "10" and around the edge it says "Pat D (the D looks superscripted, like an exponent) .FEB 12.56.DEC.17.61.NOV.4.62.DEC.6.64.JUNE.9.68."


----------



## jargeezr (Jan 31, 2016)

One of the many multi dated lids for "Gem" jars.


----------



## JForshey (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, I will have to research those kind of jars!


----------

